# Blood Test Results



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well apparently my TSH wasn't tested because its not on my results. My T3 and T4 were though. They are as follows:

Total T4: 6.1 (4.5-12.1)
Total T3: 86 (70-190)

Any suggestions on how these look. Also would my TSH be listed under anything else. Kind of annoying my that I know the doc prescribed that get tested and its not on my results.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Call the lab immediately - maybe an oversight on their part.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> Call the lab immediately - maybe an oversight on their part.


Def. was, they are running the TSH on my blood samples right now and will have the results tommorow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Well apparently my TSH wasn't tested because its not on my results. My T3 and T4 were though. They are as follows:
> 
> Total T4: 6.1 (4.5-12.1)
> Total T3: 86 (70-190)
> ...


Hi! Thyroid Stimulating Hormone would be the only think I can think of other than TSH.

Both totals are below mid-range of the range given by your lab so that is suspicious and usually when that occurs, the TSH rises so the TSH would have been very important.

Meanwhile, probably getting the FREE T4 and FREE T3 would have been a better choice as this is the unbound hormone.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Yikes!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Hi! Thyroid Stimulating Hormone would be the only think I can think of other than TSH.
> 
> Both totals are below mid-range of the range given by your lab so that is suspicious and usually when that occurs, the TSH rises so the TSH would have been very important.
> 
> ...


My previous two tests were as follows
T3 is measured different because it was at a diff lab. But my T4 has since had a significant drop.

Please note the first sets are the numbers when they discovered my thryoid problems. The second set is when i was on .05 mcg of Levothyroxine for some time.

TSH 8.05 / 3.59
T3 1.08 / 1.08
T4 6.8 / 7.4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> My previous two tests were as follows
> T3 is measured different because it was at a diff lab. But my T4 has since had a significant drop.
> 
> Please note the first sets are the numbers when they discovered my thryoid problems. The second set is when i was on .05 mcg of Levothyroxine for some time.
> ...


Are you still on the Levothyroxine and if so, what is the dose now?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Are you still on the Levothyroxine and if so, what is the dose now?


Yes, i'm still on .05 . This test was to determine weather I needed an adjustment or not. The lab said it was supposed to be a TSH test and they are going to run it today. So I am assuming I will see when I pick up the TSH results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Yes, i'm still on .05 . This test was to determine weather I needed an adjustment or not. The lab said it was supposed to be a TSH test and they are going to run it today. So I am assuming I will see when I pick up the TSH results.


Please let us know what the results of your TSH is when you get the info.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Please let us know what the results of your TSH is when you get the info.


Well, I think I discovered my problem. TSH is 9.26 which is 1.5 points higher than it was when they first discovered my hypothyroidism. So this could probably explain why I lost 30 pounds and put it plus 10 lbs back on again. Sucks. Doc is on vacation until the 25th so it looks like I'm stuck until then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Well, I think I discovered my problem. TSH is 9.26 which is 1.5 points higher than it was when they first discovered my hypothyroidism. So this could probably explain why I lost 30 pounds and put it plus 10 lbs back on again. Sucks. Doc is on vacation until the 25th so it looks like I'm stuck until then.


Wow! Your doc should have been seeing you every 8 weeks for further titration based on labs and clinical evaluation. Your doctor should not have let this happen.

I'll bet you feel really really bad right now. I know I would.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just tired and bloated, I can tell i've retained water. Im functional during the day but by 5pm I need at least a two hour nap to function for the rest of the evening. Oh well what do ya do.

I think the high TSH might be due to the fact that the pharmacy screwed up my presciption about 2 months ago. They put me back on .025 after 4 months on .050 . I've been back on .05 for about 6 weeks and went to get my bloodwork and it is still high.

Kinda makes me feel like im back to square one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I'm just tired and bloated, I can tell i've retained water. Im functional during the day but by 5pm I need at least a two hour nap to function for the rest of the evening. Oh well what do ya do.
> 
> I think the high TSH might be due to the fact that the pharmacy screwed up my presciption about 2 months ago. They put me back on .025 after 4 months on .050 . I've been back on .05 for about 6 weeks and went to get my bloodwork and it is still high.
> 
> Kinda makes me feel like im back to square one.


I believe I remember you saying that about getting the wrong dose of your Rx. Good grief. What next?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> I believe I remember you saying that about getting the wrong dose of your Rx. Good grief. What next?


Well, I'm back on the .05 for six weeks and my TSH is 9.26 so I can only imagine what it was when I was on the .025 for a month (I could barely walk up my steps). Suprisingly right now I don't feel that bad as far as energy goes except for my afternoon nap. I guess I am going to have to wait for my doc to return on the 25th. I can manage feeling the way I am right now, just my sister is getting married Aug 5th and I would really like to have my dose increased before then so I can feel somewhat functional for her wedding.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

scottyg354 said:


> Well, I'm back on the .05 for six weeks and my TSH is 9.26 so I can only imagine what it was when I was on the .025 for a month (I could barely walk up my steps). Suprisingly right now I don't feel that bad as far as energy goes except for my afternoon nap. I guess I am going to have to wait for my doc to return on the 25th. I can manage feeling the way I am right now, just my sister is getting married Aug 5th and I would really like to have my dose increased before then so I can feel somewhat functional for her wedding.


Called the on call Dr. today to see if he can adjust my med's. I hope he can so I am functional for all the upcoming "functions" I have to attend.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Well, I'm back on the .05 for six weeks and my TSH is 9.26 so I can only imagine what it was when I was on the .025 for a month (I could barely walk up my steps). Suprisingly right now I don't feel that bad as far as energy goes except for my afternoon nap. I guess I am going to have to wait for my doc to return on the 25th. I can manage feeling the way I am right now, just my sister is getting married Aug 5th and I would really like to have my dose increased before then so I can feel somewhat functional for her wedding.


I think you might have forgotten what it is like to feel good. I know that I did and even years later, I sometimes feel confused. Like, "How am I supposed to feel; I can't remember?" Ya' know?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I hear ya. Well the on call doc was a waste. Told me 9.26 would be considered normal to some endo's. At least my PC works with me. He even told me that when my level was 3.5 that that was on the high end of normal, which tells me hes a little knowledgeable with this stuff. The on call doc told me to take an extra half pill every 3 days until my PC gets back. He said that should level me out somewhat.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I hear ya. Well the on call doc was a waste. Told me 9.26 would be considered normal to some endo's. At least my PC works with me. He even told me that when my level was 3.5 that that was on the high end of normal, which tells me hes a little knowledgeable with this stuff. The on call doc told me to take an extra half pill every 3 days until my PC gets back. He said that should level me out somewhat.


LHM!!! What in the world? Most of us would be non-functional w/a TSH that high!

When is your PC due back?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> LHM!!! What in the world? Most of us would be non-functional w/a TSH that high!
> 
> When is your PC due back?


He's due back the 25th. I'm just going to give him a call when he gets back and see if he can adjust my meds before I leave and just to let him know that I couldn't bear it and called the on call and i did what he told me to do. PC is usually a good guy, I'm sure he'd understand.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> He's due back the 25th. I'm just going to give him a call when he gets back and see if he can adjust my meds before I leave and just to let him know that I couldn't bear it and called the on call and i did what he told me to do. PC is usually a good guy, I'm sure he'd understand.


I know he would understand how unwell you are at that level; that is for sure!

Goodness!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> I know he would understand how unwell you are at that level; that is for sure!
> 
> Goodness!


Hopefully the extra half of pill will do me a little justice anyways.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Hopefully the extra half of pill will do me a little justice anyways.


It will help but I am not sure how much. Let us know if you feel a difference!


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well the half pill is helping quite a bit, I could still feel better but i'm not complaining. I am going to contact my doc monday to see what he wants to do.

I started a low carb diet monday. Anyone ever have sucess wth these? I've been reading they are a really good option for thyroid patients.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Well the half pill is helping quite a bit, I could still feel better but i'm not complaining. I am going to contact my doc monday to see what he wants to do.
> 
> I started a low carb diet monday. Anyone ever have sucess wth these? I've been reading they are a really good option for thyroid patients.


Low carb is good, no carb even better if you are trying to lose some weight. Good for you; go for the gold.

And I am glad that "wee" little bump up is helping somewhat.

I hope your doctor Monday is more compliant and gets your thyroxine titrated properly so you feel completely well.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Low carb is good, no carb even better if you are trying to lose some weight. Good for you; go for the gold.
> 
> And I am glad that "wee" little bump up is helping somewhat.
> 
> I hope your doctor Monday is more compliant and gets your thyroxine titrated properly so you feel completely well.


Andros, you are always really helpful. Maybe you can help me out with a quick question about goiterogenic veggies. I have heard if they are steamed, boiled or fried this takes away the goiterogenic affect. Is this true?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Andros, you are always really helpful. Maybe you can help me out with a quick question about goiterogenic veggies. I have heard if they are steamed, boiled or fried this takes away the goiterogenic affect. Is this true?


You will wish to read the whole article but here is an excerpt.

Impact of Cooking on Isoflavones and Isothiocyanates

Although research studies are limited in this area, cooking does appear to help inactivate both isoflavones (commonly found in soy foods) and isothiocyanates (commonly found in cruciferous vegetables). These compounds appear to be heat-sensitive, and cooking appears to lower their availability. In the case of isothiocyanates in cruciferous vegetables like broccoli, as much as one third of this goitrogenic substance may be deactivated when broccoli is boiled in water.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=250

I eat what I want, when I want. I am a big fan of veggies raw and otherwise. I believe that if you are consistent in all you do that your meds are titrated to that activity whether it be eating or physical exercise.

I do forgo glutens, artificial sweeteners, MSG and other so-called sodiums and chemicals. I use sea salt generously.

My only comment would be to avoid soy products like the plague because they are estrogenic and if you become estrogen dominant, you will surely go hypo thyroid and it impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement big-time.

Thank you for the very nice compliment!


----------



## mkalazan (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have been diagnosed with Hashi's for twenty years. I've been feeling kind of lousy lately and my lab work came back "high ≥ 8" for Epsten Barr. Does anyone else have Epstien Barr, and how are you treating it?

Thank,
M


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkalazan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been diagnosed with Hashi's for twenty years. I've been feeling kind of lousy lately and my lab work came back "high ≥ 8" for Epsten Barr. Does anyone else have Epstien Barr, and how are you treating it?
> 
> ...


Is yours the active one? I have IGG (Epstein Barr Virus Antibody to Viral Capsid Antigen, IgG)which means I have had mono or whatever and it is now dormant but it did come in @ 5.00 top of the range being 1.10 (positive)

Look here at the matrix and tell us which test was positive.....
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ebv/tab/test

Whenever it was that I had this, it was neither diagnosed nor treated.


----------



## mkalazan (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply!

The test was EBV Ab AVA, IgG

Hope that is what you were asking...
M


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good news on my end. Talked to my GP this morning and he is bumping me up to 100 mcg daily. Thank God. At least he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkalazan said:


> Hi thanks for the reply!
> 
> The test was EBV Ab AVA, IgG
> 
> ...


Yeah; dang. Thank you. I don't find AVA; perhaps it was VCA?

Read this, please.
http://www.labtestsonline.org.uk/understanding/analytes/ebv/test.html


----------

